# Recommend Builders



## Tony55 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi guys,
My wife and I have recently purchased a property in Albufeira, the apt needs a new kitchen & bathroom can anyone recommend an English speaking builder to provide a quote & complete the work.
Also how much does it cost to ship furniture to the algarve, I'm thinking dining table and chairs, sofa bed, coffee table, TV cabinet, fridge, freezer.

Many thanks


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Tony55 said:


> Hi guys,
> My wife and I have recently purchased a property in Albufeira, the apt needs a new kitchen & bathroom can anyone recommend an English speaking builder to provide a quote & complete the work.
> Also how much does it cost to ship furniture to the algarve, I'm thinking dining table and chairs, sofa bed, coffee table, TV cabinet, fridge, freezer.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Tony

I am sorry but I cannot help you with the Builder as we live on the Silver Coast and that is about 3 hours or so away.

However, shipping I assume you mean shipping from the UK, there are a number of choices, a proprietary removal company who will do door to door but you need to check out the rates to ship versus the cost to purchase the goods over here OR you can go for man with a van type arrangements, again plenty around here.

welcome BTW

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Again can't help with builders but as removals plenty of adverts in Portugal News also specialised kitchen & bathroom installers suppliers

If you own or have surplus furniture in UK fair enough but why buy? and ship from UK? you've plenty of good quality choice in the Algarve that would be delivered and assembled free, 2 years guarantees min, service engineers if reguired, and if you factor in shipping cheaper


----------



## SUMMER01 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Tony,

I have used a builder for a few years, he has done many jobs to full satisfaction and I feel he is reasonably priced. He is Portuguese and speaks perfect English.

His name is Roberto and his mobile number is 916328123

Hope this helps.


----------



## mrsanniemac (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Tony55,

I would suggest you buy here. We moved from Scotland to Albufeira 4 years ago in a hired van with all our worldly goods on board. What a nightmare, I wouldn't recommend. It also cost a fortune in time and money. All that was brought has now been replaced with PT furniture which is made for the climate here. A good tip is to buy units, bed bases furniture in general with a shiny surface even on the back. By doing this you will find mould won't grow on it in the humid months. It has worked for me.
By living here now and getting to know the people I feel its only fair I should buy here and put back into the Portuguese economy, but that's just my personal choice.
Good Luck in whatever you decide.
By the way ask at Maxmart in guia about kitchens and bathrooms. They are very good and reasonable.


----------



## Tony55 (Aug 12, 2014)

SUMMER01 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I have used a builder for a few years, he has done many jobs to full satisfaction and I feel he is reasonably priced. He is Portuguese and speaks perfect English.
> 
> ...


Hi summer01,

Many thanks for the reply I'll certainly give him a call.


----------



## Tony55 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Annie I'm coming out again in Sept I'll have a look in the showroom then


----------

